# Off to Sweden



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 14, 2002)

I leave for Sweden tomorrow for a week and a half tour. I'll be back on May 28th. If anyone needs to get in contact with me use the private message opion threw Martial Talk.

Tim Hartman

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 14, 2002)

Tim,

I hope you do not have my usual customs 
inspections. :rofl: 

Yes officer, all these weapons, uh I mean these
tools are used for training people, honest.

Best Wishes and good Flight

Rich


----------



## arnisador (May 14, 2002)

Enjoy Europe!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 14, 2002)

Safe Trip. 
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> 
> *Safe Trip. *



But if he dies, I get his sticks. Knives too.

(Hey *Renegade*, can I get your technical support person Kaith too? He's great!)


----------



## Yari (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> 
> *I leave for Sweden tomorrow for a week and a half tour. I'll be back on May 28th. If anyone needs to get in contact with me use the private message opion threw Martial Talk.
> 
> ...





Enjoy. Sweden is very lovly this time of the year. And if your flying, wave while your passing Denmark

/Yari


----------



## Cruentus (May 15, 2002)

SWEDISH WOMEN! WHOOOOOOOOOOWOOOOOOO! 

*Have a good trip!*


----------



## Yari (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> 
> *SWEDISH WOMEN! WHOOOOOOOOOOWOOOOOOO!
> 
> ...



Danish and Norwegian women are even better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Cream of the crop....


/Yari


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Yari _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



It's all good to me!


----------



## Parker (May 15, 2002)

Tim, think of Women who Look Like Zorba.  Now, Is it still ALL GOOD?

Blond hot tub video to follow Datu's trip.


----------



## Cthulhu (May 15, 2002)

Have a fun and safe trip!

Cthulhu


----------



## Tapps (May 16, 2002)

I hope nobody is dumb enough to buy the

"Datus gone wild!" tape

:erg:  :fart: :burp:


----------



## Judo_Kid (Jun 1, 2002)

Good luck Renegade!

:EG:


----------

